# FOUNDATION FOR WEDDING DAY



## LAmala (Feb 29, 2012)

hey everyone! im getting married in april and i really want a good liquid foundation that is long wearing and with no spf im going to do my own makeup so im looking for a great foundation.

I was thinking about make up forever hd foundation but make up forever products they're not sold in my country =(  ..I really want to order it but im not sure what shade I have â€¦if im going to buy make up forever foundation  i have olive skin which shade will match my skin color?

here is a pic of me with no make up on

http://i40.tinypic.com/33w2oed.jpg 

 any suggestions on good foundation for wedding day?


----------



## BeautyMist (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAmala* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> hey everyone! im getting married in april and i really want a good liquid foundation that is long wearing and with no spf im going to do my own makeup so im looking for a great foundation.
> ...


Hi! Congratulations on your wedding!

Two years ago I did my own bridal makeup for my political wedding using KRYOLAN ultra foundation NB and the result was very good. It was a cream makeup, though, but very smooth. It is a brand for proffesionals so it is appropriate for photos and videos and I know that they also have liquid foundation.  Another liquid foundation which I have recently used for some makeup tutorial videos is SEVENTEEN natural velvet 06, but it contains spf. In June I'm going to have my religious wedding so I'm wondering too which makeup I'm going to use and I think I'm going to try KRYOLAN again. I don't think it's a good idea to buy makeup without trying it on. This is a photo of me wearing kryolan ultra foundation NB.

.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm not sure if they would be up to this but you could try emailing the company and see if they will send you samples. Worse they can say is no, right?
 



> Originally Posted by *LAmala* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> hey everyone! im getting married in april and i really want a good liquid foundation that is long wearing and with no spf im going to do my own makeup so im looking for a great foundation.
> ...


----------



## paulspnao (Mar 10, 2012)

[SIZE=12pt]Choose a moisturizing foundation that creates a perfect look for wedding day. Try Revlon Moisturizing Foundation, which blends easily and avoids that dreaded foundation line. It also helps eliminate redness in the skin. [/SIZE]


----------



## anna14smith (Apr 11, 2012)

Great Post

Thanks for telling the foundation for wedding.....


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 20, 2012)

I appreciate these tips as well! I'm a bridesmaid in a wedding next Saturday, and I will be doing my own makeup. I'm trying to decide whether to use my liquid or pressed powder foundation.


----------



## studiomakeup (May 1, 2012)

Use liquid, powder foundations photograph much thicker than they look in person, because of the way light passes through and bounces back.


----------



## DBGenevieve (Sep 3, 2012)

Make Up For Ever HD liquid foundation/Make Up For Ever Mat Velvet

SMASHBOX Photo Ready HD liquid foundation

It's your wedding day, don't skimp. You will save money by doing the application yourself so invest in a good foundation ($30-$50) or you'll regret it when you see the pictures. No real MUA in their right mind would suggest a cheap foundation. You can do a drugstore brand everything else, but not foundation.


----------



## DBGenevieve (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TeresaDouglas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I appreciate these tips as well! I'm a bridesmaid in a wedding next Saturday, and I will be doing my own makeup. I'm trying to decide whether to use my liquid or pressed powder foundation.


 Liquid HD


----------



## vargonica (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for suggest me. Which foundation is best for wedding.


----------



## rubyredmua (Nov 24, 2012)

For a foundation I would suggest MAC Pro Studio Longwear, however I don't recommend MAC foundations for every day use since they can be a bit rough. A good setting powder will do the trick with almost any foundation. On my clients I do love using the Motives Mineral Foundations which are great in pictures.


----------



## ameliacandco (Dec 2, 2012)

LAmala, you're definitely on the right track using Makeup Forever in HD. I use it in my professional kit for both airbrushing and hand applications. The thing is, though, that unless you can be color matched properly in person, you do not want to buy the product. Makeup Forever was originally intended as a pro-only product, and the punch their products pack are not wimpy. Their yellow tones are VERY yellow, their pink tones are VERY pink, and there's a few neutrals in between. The pigment content is quite high, too, so if it's the wrong shade it will definitely show. What I suggest you do is order two colors- one that is two shades lighter than you think you are, and one that is two shades darker than you think you are. Make sure you get the undertone that is correct for your skin. That way, you can custom blend your foundation on your wedding day. When you blend, make sure you match by dabbing a bit on your decollete and pat around. If the color feathers seamlessly into your skin, you know you've got a match! It's best to blend from the decollete up as opposed to the face down. Also, you can then use your darker shade to contour under your cheekbones and around your hairline, and your lighter shade to highlight under your eyes and the bridge of your nose. Congratulations on your upcoming wedding, and best wishes for your most beautiful day!


----------



## marrymemakeup (Jan 21, 2013)

Try to avoid foundations with an SPF in them, as they turn "white" in photos.The best staying power I've seen is Estee Lauder Double Wear foundation, although it has SPF12 in it. I've not noticed it going white in photos I've done before, but I do use another pigmented loose powder over the top of it,may be thats the reason photos didn't turn white  and Make up Forever also makes a great line of high performance makeup that can photograph well under the scrutiny of high definition cameras.


----------



## blacktrack208 (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DBGenevieve* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Make Up For Ever HD liquid foundation/Make Up For Ever Mat Velvet
> 
> ...


 COMPLETELY AGREE WITH THIS!!!  I like the MUFE one, then from MAC for full coverage Studio Tech, less coverage Face+ Body... Make sure you use a good primer as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## satojoko (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm not a bridal makeup expert and my wedding was 5 years ago, but I recently had to get some color photos done in a studio that were closer up &amp; used EstÃ©e Lauder Double Wear. My photos turned out great, including my skin tone, evenness, etc. It covered everything without looking like a mask in person or in my photos . You can get free samples of it at any EstÃ©e Lauder counter. Be sure to ask for several shades so you know which one will look best in your photos, or if you need to mix a couple of shades to get the color you require. This foundation formulation stays on through anything and can be built up from medium to full coverage. That's what I've found to be the case, anyways. Once I apply it in the morning, it isn't going to move all day or night. Not until I'm ready to take it off using cleansing cream or oil. It also helps the surface of my skin not to become soaked with oil &amp; looks great even 12 hours after it's been applied. I normally use my Kett powder compact during the day if I need to blot a little because it's completely colorless, takes very little product to take the shine off my skin &amp; never cakes up over my foundation. It's about $25 or so at Camera Ready Cosmetics. The only thing with Double Wear that you need to keep in mind is that it kind of 'blanks' your face out, meaning makes the planes of your face disappear. So I always take the extra time to contour/highlight and apply bronzer when I wear it. As long as you do that properly, your skin will look great. Also keep in mind that primers don't work for everyone. Silicone primers are a nightmare for me and make any foundation slide right off my face. I've got oily skin &amp; found a great so-called 'primer' that keeps oil under control all day called Nurturing Force Blot Out Offensive. It was recommended by a makeup artist who works on people whose jobs are performing live on stage under hot lights. The stuff is amazing. It's also approximately $25 at CRC. I don't know if it will work for bridal makeup, but you could test it out before your big day if you're concerned about oily skin. Another product(s) I wanted to mention are Skindinavia's setting sprays. I've got 4 different types of it, including the Bridal 'formulation', Oily skin formulation, 10 Years Younger formulation and the Original, although I don't see much difference between them all. It gets rid of any powdery, flat look on the skin &amp; does help makeup to last somewhat longer through busy, activity-packed days. They come in an 8oz bottle for about $29. That was the price when I purchased mine last year. You could carry a small misting bottle of that with you throughout the day in case you need it after touching up your makeup/whatever. Their entire line of setting sprays can be found on their website &amp; they often have package deals that save you a significant amount of money. And, incidentally, there is an Urban Decay setting spray as well but it's half the size &amp; manufactured by Skindinavia anyways. It's just got an UD label slapped in it &amp; the price jacked up. I'd personally go for the Skindinavia as it's a better deal. Experiment for several months before your wedding day so you know for sure what combination of products are going to stay on your skin, looking good all day. I've got some wedding photos that I cringe looking at to this day. We were married in the tropics (my husband's country) so I didn't bother with much makeup, and I still regret it. My wedding 'get-up' was really nice but my makeup didn't even come close to complementing it.


----------



## Alian0100 (Feb 1, 2013)

When i put my liquid foundation on my skin is really shiny but when i put powder on top it gets all horrible and dry especially between my eyebrows, help?and suggest me which foundation is perfect for me.


----------



## Airi Magdalene (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marrymemakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try to avoid foundations with an SPF in them, as they turn "white" in photos.The best staying power I've seen is Estee Lauder Double Wear foundation, although it has SPF12 in it. I've not noticed it going white in photos I've done before, but I do use another pigmented loose powder over the top of it,may be thats the reason photos didn't turn white  and Make up Forever also makes a great line of high performance makeup that can photograph well under the scrutiny of high definition cameras.


What's really funny is if you copy this text and paste it into google, you'll find it verbatim in other places.


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Airi Magdalene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What's really funny is if you copy this text and paste it into google, you'll find it verbatim in other places.


Copy and paste is a beautiful thing lol


----------



## annabeautybox (Mar 18, 2013)

LAmala ordering foundation online might be really tricky - because no matter how beautiful foundation is, it will look ugly if the color is not right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

so I would suggest choosing something from the brands that you can test before buying...I like dior forever (I think they have dior pretty everywhere?) not sure though if it has any spf in it, it pictures beautifully anyway

also, pro lumiere from chanel is a great foundation for making photos - but it has been discontinued I believe..


----------



## briannajo (May 23, 2013)

Dior Flash Spray Foundation is amazing! I will be using that on my wedding day.


----------



## annabeautybox (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *briannajo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dior Flash Spray Foundation is amazing! I will be using that on my wedding day.


yes I love this foundation, too! it's too bad it's discontinued, we don't have it here in Europe anymore but I did see it online at American dior shop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hardystella (Jun 3, 2013)

If you are trying any foundation be careful and check whether it suits your skin or not.


----------

